
Show HN: Distraction Free Reader/Writer - _kushagra
http://inkpen.in/edit/documentation
======
daturkel
There sure are a lot of these now. There's Koi Writer [1], Dark Copy [2],
Light Write [3], Quabel [4], Wabisabi [5], Write.app [6], Pen.io [7], (I like
this one), Draft [8], and probably more.

[1] <http://www.koi-writer.com/editor/> [2] <http://darkcopy.com/> [3]
<http://gun.io/w/yyhegyfn6> [4] <https://quabel.com/> [5]
<http://www.wabisabi.cc/> [6] <https://writeapp.me/> [7] <http://pen.io/> [8]
<https://draftin.com/>

Then there's also native apps as well. For Mac, there's Focus Writer [1],
OmmWriter [2], iaWriter [3], Writeroom [4], ByWord [5], Clean Writer [6],
Writer [7], GrandView [8], and Texts [9] (I like this one)

[1] <http://gottcode.org/focuswriter/> [2] <http://www.ommwriter.com/> [3]
<http://www.iawriter.com/mac/> [4]
<http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/writeroom> [5] <http://bywordapp.com/>
[6] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clean-writer-
pro/id478363291...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clean-writer-
pro/id478363291?mt=12) [7]
<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/writer/id405680527?mt=12> [8]
<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/grandview/id432436025?mt=12> [9]
<http://texts.io>

So I guess, whenever one creates a new distraction free writer/reader, I need
to know: _why should I use_ _this_ * app?* Your app looks pretty clean and
pretty nice, but what makes it better? I don't mean this comment to put your
app down as it looks pretty appealing, but I think the key first step when
joining such a saturated market is to differentiate yourself.

~~~
coob
Perhaps writing a distraction-free writer now becoming a justified form of
procrastination for writers!

~~~
jamesbritt
ObVideo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P785j15Tzk>

------
marknutter
I wish there was a site that listed the most over-done web app and OSS ideas.
I'm guessing todo lists apps, distraction free writing apps, css frameworks,
weather apps, invoicing apps, etc. would be near the top of the list.

~~~
MehdiEG
Add CRMs to that list. There are probably more CRM applications out there than
there are companies on this planet :)

------
s4m20
It's cool, I like it.

Couple of points, it's a distraction-free writer but I've been quite
distracted by a couple of things, somewhat OCD: The Twitter image isn't
updated when you update your image on Twitter. It's also cut off at the bottom
for me when I view the link.

Also I was curious about the use of 'twimg', from the looks of it this is a
service which tracks and sells user data. Care to comment? I have a tracker
blocker which seems to take care of it.

Having said all that I love the output and simplicity and I will be using it
(provided the uptime is good- it was out earlier, possibly due to HN?).

------
flavien_bessede
The entire workflow of managing more than one write-up needs some more work.
Few examples:

\- if you come back and try to edit a write-up you'll have to first open the
preview then remember the shortcut to edit it, not really another way around
except maybe changing the URL.

\- if you have more than one write-up with the same name, you don't really
know which one you are on right now.

\- deleting the write-up is kinda confusing too. and you can't delete on the
view mode.

\- shortcuts gets mixed up between control and option.

But overall love it and will try to write more with your help!

------
eddieroger
It might just be me, but the typewriter sounds are pretty distracting. Also,
there is a bit of ironic juxtaposition in an app called "inkpen" that sounds
like a typewriter. But it's neat, certainly, I just don't know why I'd use it
over one of the native offline apps I already have.

------
tommaxwell
Great job! Most recently I have just been using Google Docs for writing out my
blog posts before syndicating them to Medium and Tumblr; I might give this a
whirl. The biggest problem I see is that I'm very heavily integrated in the
Google ecosystem, so for things like jotting down quick ideas and documents to
share with others (esp for collaboration), I'll probably continue to use
Drive.

The biggest complaint is that I don't see the usefulness of the sounds. Most
people probably listen to music while they work, anyway.

Either way, those are my only complaints. The simplicity and great shortcuts
make this a great app!

------
pranavrc
Great app! I could use the additional features, as I've been using the plain
text mode in the browser so far.

"data:text/html, <html contenteditable>" in the browser's address bar, that
is.

------
gphilip
On Emacs: <http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/FullScreen>

On a Mac, with Aquamacs:

    
    
      (defun writeroom ()
      "Switches to a WriteRoom-like fullscreen style"
      (interactive)	
      (when (featurep 'aquamacs) 
        (color-theme-initialize)
        (color-theme-charcoal-black)
        (aquamacs-autoface-mode 0)
        (aquamacs-toggle-full-frame)
        (scroll-bar-mode -1)))
    

And then do

    
    
      Alt-x writeroom

------
waltz
I find the top navigation bar to be distracting. It even gets in the way of
the actual text.

<http://scrot.it/350>

------
meowface
This is actually quite cool. I could see this being a nice replacement of
pastebin-type sites when sharing significant amounts of text.

My two suggestions would be:

-Add a few more pre-set color themes, perhaps with font selection too. (Maybe copy some from Textmate and/or Sublime Text 2.)

-Allow other forms of login maybe, perhaps with Google accounts?

------
_frog
Pretty nice, one thing I'd say is that the preview view should respect the
user's theme setting. If I'm using the dark colour scheme, go to preview what
I've been working on and suddenly have a bright white screen thrown in my face
it puts a not insubstantial amount of strain on my eyes to adjust.

------
Scryptonite
The theme-changer/audio/fullscreen options up to the left don't seem to work.

I had a double take when I opened the sidebar. After digging through my
bookmarks I found that it reminded me of Scratchpad's
(<http://scratchpad.io/example>) sidebar.

Overall, pretty cool.

~~~
_kushagra
Browser/OS?

~~~
Scryptonite
Google Chrome 28.0.1500.20 dev, Mac OS X 10.7.5

~~~
_kushagra
Do you have localStorage disabled?

~~~
Scryptonite
Nope.

EDIT: From what I can tell, the textarea is over the div.settings

Add a z-index to your .settings rule.

eg:

    
    
        .settings {
          z-index: 99;
        }

------
campuscodi
Is this coded on top of ZenPen <http://www.zenpen.io/> ?

------
horyd
Looks nice. I currently use Draft for writing like this, primarily because it
lets me write at work. Login with Twitter isn't permitted on our network (one
thing that pains me, otherwise I might write straight into drafts on Medium)
so I'll probably stick to Draft for that reason.

~~~
_kushagra
You just need twitter login if you want to delete your posts later.

------
aditgupta
This looks cool! We made something similar -
[http://blog.functionspace.org/news/2013/5/8/a-beautiful-
read...](http://blog.functionspace.org/news/2013/5/8/a-beautiful-reading-and-
writing-experience)

------
Regmi
Nifty little app! I am sure I will stop using notes or open up text wrangler
to jot down a few things every now and then. I like the simplicity (great
shortcuts) which makes the whole thing, elegant.

------
intellegacy
Can you articulate how this is different / better than writespace?

------
serf
lag in fullscreen while scrolling on a moderately powerful linux desktop in
firefox.

i'm not sure how to give you more input on the subject of my experience with
the lag, but i'd be glad to.

------
kmfrk
Can anyone recommend a Markdown editor with Markdown code on the left and a
preview on the right? OS X or Windows. Doesn't have to be free.

~~~
radicality
Mou is pretty good (and free)! <http://mouapp.com/>

------
andyhmltn
Nice! One thing I would like with something like this is to be able to add
custom CSS to the preview

------
thekingshorses
I miss <http://tiddlywiki.com/>.

------
usivaguru
This is neat! My favorite feature is the typewrite sound effect as I type.

------
microcolonel
Not being able to load it is certainly distracting as well.

------
xwowsersx
Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to inkpen.in

------
swapnilt
I use notepad and it works great.

------
ante_annum
It's down.

~~~
_kushagra
Sorry, it's back.

~~~
egeozcan
It's down again?

~~~
s4m20
and again

